# Exe file has been blocked by your firewall



## riadhescient (Jan 27, 2009)

WHILE I'M DOWNLOADING MEDIA PLAYER FOR MY COMPUTER (I USE MOZILLA FIREFOX) I RECEIVE THE MESSAGE "Exe file has been blocked by your firewall" ... WHAT CAN I DO TO BYPASS THIS FIREWALL UNDER MY LOCAL CONNEXION ?
THANKS IN ANICIPATION:heartlove


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would depend on the firewall product you use.


----------

